# gstreamer build failure



## jake3988 (Apr 16, 2011)

(Relevant info:  My ports are up-to-date as of yesterday and I'm running FreeBSD 8.2)

Hey, I was upgrading python26 to python27 using the make-site-packages.  Unfortunately, it did not finish.

Py-gstreamer fails and I found in the mailing lists that the 'fix' was to upgrade gstreamer and its related plugins.  Well, gstreamer fails too!


```
/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner: not found
gmake[4]: *** [Gst-0.10.gir] Error 127
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer/work/gstreamer-0.10.32/gst'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer/work/gstreamer-0.10.32/gst'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer/work/gstreamer-0.10.32/gst'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer/work/gstreamer-0.10.32'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```

Despite that I HAVE g-ir-scanner, it's failing.  Why is this?

As nearly every single port that I have depends on gstreamer and python, this is a pretty big deal.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Only replying because py26-to-py27:
Run the periodic script locate, and run 
	
	



```
locate py26 (and/or python2.6) or... | lookat
```
 I suggest lookat rather than less because it is easier to keep open awhile in a tty while rebuilding in others.  One should find all py26 or python2.6 or python26 instances and find out what packages they were, and reinstall them, (might take some time), before attempting gnome stuff that is built with python packages (in this case ports in /devel/ needing package delete and reinstall, while consulting UPDATING maybe) 

```
cat /packages-found-python26.file | head -4 | xargs -J % portmaster -d -B -i -P %
```
,  before that 
	
	



```
cd /usr/....python2.6/ ; find . -type f -exec pkg_which {}; | tee -a /packages-found-python26.file
```
 ,then if the four in the first command complete, one can edit off the top four lines, and rerun the command.
Disclaimer:  those lines are from memory, one or two commands might be inexact or require a similar command. I also typically install the /yell/ port so that a 

```
&& yell
```
 can be tacked onto the final command usually, enabling work on
other things in the meantime.  Other ways might be quicker if you have, say, less than a thousand ports installed and/or find it convenient to reinstall for some reason.

No time to edit this post for accuracy today.


----------



## jake3988 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Packagekit fails too*

This has now been solved.  I found the solution in an obscure blog accidentally.

So for all suffering from this, upgrade the port:  [oort]devel/gobject-introspection[/port].

That fixed ALMOST all the problems.  

I would make another thread, but as this falls under the upgrade of python as well, I figured I'd include this error too.  I tried to upgrade gnome-packagekit which relies on 'packagekit' and this is the fail message during the build for packagekit.  It's not nearly as important, since I use XFCE now anyway but I figured I might as well bring it up.  I don't like failed ports.


```
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libarchive.so.5, needed by ./.libs/libpackagekit-glib2.so, may conflict with libarchive.so.10
/usr/lib/libarchive.so.5: undefined reference to `lzma_stream_encoder@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so.5: undefined reference to `lzma_alone_decoder@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so.5: undefined reference to `lzma_memusage@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so.5: undefined reference to `lzma_stream_decoder@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so.5: undefined reference to `lzma_code@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so.5: undefined reference to `lzma_end@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so.5: undefined reference to `lzma_lzma_preset@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so.5: undefined reference to `lzma_alone_encoder@XZ_5.0'
```

Right there it errors.  I read somewhere else that libarchive is a part of the base system and shouldn't error and that some other guy simply installed the 'libarchive' port to fix the problem, but it didn't fix it for me.

Any ideas?  Thanks again!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 17, 2011)

```
locate libarchive.so
pkg_which /usr/local/lib/libarchive.so.5
```
Those two commands are almost always the quickest ways to solve about half of build problems... OTOH (that command now completed on this system) it is part of base.  Why not deinstall libarchive if it is not necc. for anything else?? I seem to recall during the python2.6 2.7 upgrade on CURRENT to having to rebuild libxml2 multiple times... On second thought, gnome-packagekit should be rebuilt after you are SURE that NOTHING depends upon python26 anymore, that may take some doing. (More than I could explain here without having done it within the past week.)  Check each dependency, maybe even pkg_delete -f the port and 
	
	



```
portmaster -d -B ports-mgmt/gnome-packagekit
```


----------



## jake3988 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, as I said, libarchive is a part of the base system (as it's located in /usr/lib/, per FreeBSD convention).  So it obviously exists and it's not a part of any package.

As I said, I read that installing the port archivers/packagekit would solve the issue, but all it ended up doing is generating that 1-line warning before the errors.

I didn't include ALL the information, below's the relevant info.


----------



## jake3988 (Apr 18, 2011)

```
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:107: syntax error, unexpected '{' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint32_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0" : 
"+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at '{'
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:107: syntax error, unexpected ';' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint32_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0" : 
"+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at ';'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_stream_encoder@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_alone_decoder@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_memusage@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_stream_decoder@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_code@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_end@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_lzma_preset@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_alone_encoder@XZ_5.0'
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner", line 45, in <module>
    sys.exit(scanner_main(sys.argv))
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/scannermain.py", line 405, in scanner_main
    shlibs = create_binary(transformer, options, args)
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/scannermain.py", line 309, in create_binary
    gdump_parser.get_get_type_functions())
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/dumper.py", line 238, in compile_introspection_binary
    return dc.run()
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/dumper.py", line 140, in run
    self._link(bin_path, o_path)
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/dumper.py", line 233, in _link
    subprocess.check_call(args)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 504, in check_call
    raise CalledProcessError(retcode, cmd)
subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['/bin/sh', '../../libtool', '--mode=link', '--tag=CC', '--silent', 'cc', '-o', '/usr/ports/ports-
mgmt/packagekit/work/PackageKit-0.6.11/lib/packagekit-glib2/tmp-introspectxqaN1K/PackageKitGlib-1.0', '-export-dynamic', '-O2', '-pipe', '-fno-
strict-aliasing', '-L.', '-L/usr/local/lib', 'libpackagekit-glib2.la', '-pthread', '-L/usr/local/lib', '-lgio-2.0', '-lgobject-2.0', '-lgmodule-
2.0', '-lgthread-2.0', '-lglib-2.0', '/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/packagekit/work/PackageKit-0.6.11/lib/packagekit-glib2/tmp-
introspectxqaN1K/PackageKitGlib-1.0.o']' returned non-zero exit status 1
gmake[4]: *** [PackageKitGlib-1.0.gir] Error 1
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Have your removed THEN rebuilt AND reinstalled  gobject-introspection SINCE the python bump? No time to investigate any other hints above...


----------



## jake3988 (May 2, 2011)

Yes, of course I updated it.  As I mentioned, it did fix most of the problems.

The PackageKit error still remained, however.


----------

